# Sugarloaf, Summit Friday



## reefer (Jan 28, 2014)

Since Allskiing asked, I will be at the loaf Friday solo. Anyone else getting out a day early? Very excited.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 28, 2014)

We are taking Friday off but will be at Saddleback before heading over to the Loaf


----------



## Farleyman (Jan 28, 2014)

Getting to loaf Friday morning!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 28, 2014)

Staying Thursday night at the River and skiing there on Friday.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2014)

Probably be at Sadddleback with Cornhead, and Vinny.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 28, 2014)

Will ski Friday either at Saddleback or Loaf.

Would like to check out SB.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 28, 2014)

My plan is to ski Saddleback on Friday.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2014)

We have a mini Alpine zone meet up Friday at Sadddleback. Looking foward to meeting a zoners I haven't meet yet.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 28, 2014)

I will be at either the Loaf or Saddleback Friday


----------



## bvibert (Jan 29, 2014)

I'll be skiing with Allskiing on Friday.


----------



## reefer (Jan 29, 2014)

bvibert said:


> I'll be skiing with Allskiing on Friday.



PM sent.


----------



## dlague (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey for all of you heading to SB on Friday - don't scrape it all off for Saturday, which is when I will be there!  At least let me know where the best skiing is!


----------

